# As if you havent seen enough piccies of my girls!!



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Your comments made me giggle!

How did Dana lose her foal? So sad!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

No actually it was Delta

heres the link
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6430


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OH!! I remember that post now! It was so sad!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah it was twice in a row from the same stallion so now we gona try and breed her to a TB stallion (the other was a Stock horse) and its going to be natrual breeding as in out in a paddock with the stallion and lots of other mares so we'll see how it goes!!!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

The dapple grey is nice


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeh, I remember the post. Those pics made me cry. 

Pics on this post are very funny though.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Love_a_hero and Kitten_Val. I know I always get a catch in my throat thinking about it. Fingers crossed for this time though. 3rd time lucky maybe. We're gona breed her in August this year so in September next year which is early, early spring here.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

More Piccies!!! Yaaay!!
I like this one!! Looks like those American Indian pictures!!










Awwww the girsl being cute!!!









Dana in her feild!!









Please ignore the junk!!









Delta has left the building LOL









If you look closely into the dust you can see Delta rolling LOL!!









And another roly-poly one!!









This is a really old picture when I first met them. Check out how thin she was!!









And look at her now!!!









i swear I have done nothing absolutly nothing to this picture!! Dana just moved at the wrong moment!!









Delta's head! How blue is that sky?!?









Dana being cute!!!!









Awwwww!!!!!









That is such a cute picture!!









This is Delta before her morning coffee!!!









Mmmmm your hand smells yummy!!!









This would look good on a postcard!!!









THere!!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I love the messed up picture... it cracked me up! :lol: 

BTW- they are really adorable


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Haha!! I know! I was trying to take a picture up her nose (why?I dunno!) but she moved just as I clicked it!!! and Viola!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

More piccies!!! Yippeeee!! These were taken yesterday and as you can tell we've had some rain and guess what the girls did with all that mud...yep they rolled. So there hardly in spiffy condition.
Oh and we got some new lambs including this guy


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok heres a few more that I didnt have time to post

Munch munch!!!!








Haha!!! Dana being a devil for punishment. she's like me, we stir everyone then wonder why they snap!!!








thats after Delta has told her off!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You have some very cute and interesting pictures there. 
Dana is a gorgeous horse.

Have you had the vet out to give Delta a full breeding sound exam?
Every time a mare loses a foal, it's really hard on her, the foal, and the owners. 
Just a suggestion that I would do were she my mare. 
She may just be unable to carry a foal full term.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmmm Well I'm not sure if the owner has but I'll definatly suggest it it. Because twice in a row to have a foal thats born then dies a day or two later is not normal. Thanks!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I talked to the owner and he said he had done when he first put her in foal and it came up clear. So the last two times were just bad luck...according to him. :roll: 

But in the meantime

yep

more piccies

Arrrggghhhhhh!!!!

Nice headshot of Delta and a bit of rain brewing over the range









Dana and the cemetary in the bachground









Dana wandering along. It looks far away but really it isnt









Delta being her usual cautious self









Delta and Dana "oooohhhh foooood!!"









Delta looks like a racehorse in that one, head up, prancing along









Verrry cute!!! Except for my knee in the road!!!









I love that piccie!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awww isnt anyone going to reply?
Alright I'll just keep on posting....

My budgie!!! Sooo cute!!!! And you can see some of the stuff covering my walls









Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz









Tooo cute!!!!









THIS is why I need a farrier










Ok whaddya think?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

feet...feet...feet!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I knowwww!!! They're bag eh? But literally every farrier we ring says 'oh sorry I've already got my round set up with some big stud sorry'. Its not on!!!! Like during the Equine Influenza outbreak they were complaining about goingt bankrupt and now they dont want to know!!!!

I've been greasing them but thats all I can do until I get a farrier. And whats bad is her owner going 'I guess I could do it.... I mean how hard can it be?!?" Its like "NOOOOOOO!!!!!! Dont you DARE touch her feet!!!"


----------

